# Where in the world are you?



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Choose your continent.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Europe


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

i'm from that giant gray rock above earth

either that or that big as my glasses iceberg at the south shore


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

flourine said:


> i'm from that giant gray rock above earth
> 
> either that or that big as my glasses iceberg at the south shore


You can only pick one. I'm glad I covered all the possibilities...


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm currently in South America :ninja:


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

but its true i have an ice castle in the iceberg and a house literally made out of flags on big grey rock

http://i.imgur.com/LV3oeuDl.png

http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/house-made-flags-flag-icons-32837076.jpg

told ya


----------



## Goya (Nov 26, 2015)

From the old continent... Europe


By the way, it's the first time that I see Australia labelled as a continent. Do you use it like that in English? I've always called the continent Oceania.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Northern Europe


----------



## Reiyn Isa (Dec 9, 2015)

Whaaattt
Where the asians at?


----------



## Reiyn Isa (Dec 9, 2015)

Whaaattt
Where the asians at?


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

I live in good old Blighty


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

I'd like to be on Europe, but i live in South America :/


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Goya said:


> From the old continent... Europe
> 
> 
> By the way, it's the first time that I see Australia labelled as a continent. Do you use it like that in English? I've always called the continent Oceania.


Believe it. :smilewoot:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Europe)


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

Reiyn Isa said:


> Whaaattt
> Where the asians at?


Hi!!!!!! *waves*


----------



## Reiyn Isa (Dec 9, 2015)

Na2Cr2O7 said:


> Hi!!!!!! *waves*


Heeeyyy rare asian person! :tongue:


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

Whew, lot of Europeans !

I'm here too


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Goethe said:


> Whew, lot of Europeans !
> 
> I'm here too


Maybe Europeans just love to click on polls?


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

I live in a boring town in a boring state in the US of A.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

nburns said:


> Believe it. :smilewoot:


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Goya said:


> From the old continent... Europe
> 
> 
> By the way, it's the first time that I see Australia labelled as a continent. Do you use it like that in English? I've always called the continent Oceania.


Yes. It's a continent.


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

Eastern Europe.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Da Chicago area...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

North America, United States, Nevada, Las Vegas. 
36° 14' 10.34" North 
116° 52' 57.66" West


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Somewhere in the Asian Continent.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Norway in Scandinavia in Northern Europe. Wish I was on Saturn, but it would kill me


----------



## SicIndigo (Feb 2, 2016)

I live in the Thumb of the Glove, High Fiveing the world one day at a time.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I live on Pluto


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I live in....Antarctica. 

I used to be moon fairy in my past life, but I reincarnated into a penguin and now my home is in Antarctica. :triumphant:


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> I live in....Antarctica.
> 
> I used to be moon fairy in my past life, but I reincarnated into a penguin and now my home is in Antarctica. :triumphant:


Welcome back to Earth!


----------



## Vis Vitalis (Jul 30, 2012)

Midwestern North America.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Canada.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Press the book icon below David Bowie and have a surprise.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

In a house.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Only five South Americans? Bah, i'm disappointed


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Europe.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm in Berlin for a few days...


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

In the good ole state of New Jersey :3.........dear god I wanna move out :3......


----------



## saphireINTP (May 20, 2016)

My physical body is in North America but my mind is in a whole other world.


----------



## Originalgod (May 29, 2016)

South America.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

First poll to include the geographical description most accurate to my location.

On an island.

Another person also included island but I can't find them


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Gossip Goat said:


> First poll to include the geographical description most accurate to my location.
> 
> On an island.
> 
> Another person also included island but I can't find them


Care to share which island?


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

Reiyn Isa said:


> Whaaattt
> Where the asians at?


I'm born in an asian country but I live in North America since I was 3.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Technically I'm on an island.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Not on earth


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm from Europe. Originally from the planet Mars. I immigrated 20 years old. I shapeshifted myself to look human


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Armpit of California


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

South America.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

yuropyuropyurop

yuuuuuurop


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Where in the world am I?






Did you mean: *WHERE IN ZA WARUDO AM I?*


----------



## WayfarerCat89 (Jun 21, 2016)

Europe


----------



## Terator (Jun 22, 2016)

Europe


----------



## zara1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Asia


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

North America.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

-------- Rocky Mountain High, I've seen it raining fire in the sky. The shadows from the starlight are softer than a lullaby, Rocky Mountain High, --------

but yeah, North America.


----------



## ann18 (Jun 1, 2016)

Asia


----------



## LaurenStam (Jul 31, 2016)

Northern-Europe, The Netherlands to be exact.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Im a Lunarian


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> I'm currently in South America :ninja:


I would consider South America the continent of the snakes.
Of course, Africa is a close second.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

LaurenStam said:


> Northern-Europe, The Netherlands to be exact.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


The Netherlands is in west Europe, but ok.

Also, we're sort of neighbors, I guess. Greetings from Germany!


----------



## LaurenStam (Jul 31, 2016)

Emologic said:


> The Netherlands is in west Europe, but ok.
> 
> Also, we're sort of neighbors, I guess. Greetings from Germany!


Oh, yeah that's right. Stupid mistake. Hi neighbour ! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Australia


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Central Europe, though I've always considered my country to be more Eastern than central


----------

